# Skidkings vbc at the 2015 hilltop block party /car show/bicycle show



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 24, 2015)

AWESOME DAY WITH THE SKIDKINGS AT THE 2015 HILLTOP BLOCK PARTY
CAR SHOW,BICYCLE SHOW.THANKS TO BEN OF THE BROKEN SPOKE BAR FOR THE GREAT HOSPITALITY,MATT AND HIS CREW OF THE BLACK TOP REBELS CC,NICE TO MEET THE OTHERS BIKE CLUB .THANKS TO Noah Struthers AND THE SECOND CYCLE FOR THE TIRE DONATION.AGAIN A REAL AWESOME DAY...SHOULD BE A BIGGER EVENT NEXT YEAR!
WINNERS


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 24, 2015)

more pics from the fun at th 2015 hilltop block party


----------



## traveler11 (Aug 24, 2015)

That logo is hard to beat , the trophies were awesome , great job thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Boris (Aug 24, 2015)

Great job on the trophies Gary. Had a good laugh!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment! Those trophy's are the coolest thing in any display...I have been making those for a few years...Each one is one of a kind...


----------

